# How often do you have internal scans?



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

How often do you have internal vaginal scans to check on your ovarian cysts?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

i had one to dx my pcos and then ones when i was on my ovualtion induction cycles but they werent for my pcos.
I was thinking the other day that no one keeps a check on my pcos! and im gonna ask my gp about it! as i think we should be under the endocrinologist at the hossie!!

interesting to see results 

love
suzie xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

i had one to dx my pcos and that was it never had one since
bw xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

i had one with regsrds to my ankle probs. never had any for pcos. tho mult cystic ovaries were written into the report by vascular surgeon and passed on. never had any others


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi;
I had one initially to diagnose PCOS and then i've had lots throughout my first 3 cycles of Clomid. I've now been given pills for cycles 4, 5 and 6 but will not be scaned this time.
I agree with Olive (Susie) - since being diagnosed, nothing else has been said about PCOS.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have to say the results are quite shocking arent they!! I was saying to dh the other day that if this clomid doesnt work this time again we are having some time out from tcc and i am going to ask gp to refer me to cons about my pcos as i think we should  all be monitered!!
Shall let you know how i get on when i do ask 
And the fact that i am on metformin and not monitered bothers me to!
love
suzie xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey the results have   me too Suzie!  Hmmmmm, think I will def be having words with my GP.


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Late reply - sorry.  
I only had scan at DX, then none whilst taking clomid - didn't even cross my mind.
Had loads this summer, but only because I was doing IVF...

Cecilie x


----------

